# County Fair



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I went to the county fair yesterday.The weather was perfect-low 70's and sunny(today and rest of week in 60's and rain).It was kind of disappointing.I got a $4 corndog that was cold.The local kids get the whole week off school to show their animals and help mom and dad w/ their animals.Almost every barn was closed to the public for judging so I couldn't see the cows,pigs,sheep or goats.Did manage to get into the small animal barn where the few chickens they had on display were.It was mostly a sad bunch of meat chickens along w/ a few banties and 4 standard chickens.The Brown County fair used to have a whole barn for poultry.Didn't see 1 turkey but there were 6 ducks and a pair of geese.Very sad considering this is an agricultural county.Most of the cages set up were empty-I bet there was over 100 empty cages.The best part was the sugar waffles-took 3 packs home.Yum!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Some of it might be the issues that we've had with bird flu and there might be additional outbreaks that they are not openly talking about. 

The last farm fair I went to was in TN, there were few birds but it seems to me that they were just not there yet. That they were brought in towards the end of the fair.

Food!!! At least you got to bring home some good food.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We went to the Clay county fair just south of us several years ago prior to purchasing my current flock. They had a very nice livestock showing. Of course I was more interested in chickens and other poultry. The chickens were okay, but I was really impressed with the turkey's. I had never seen such beautiful turkey's before, true eye candy!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I didn't think about the bird flu or other illnesses.That's a possibility.Saw meat rabbits,tho,and I think I'm going to try it next year.When I looked at them I didn't see cute and cuddlely,I saw dinner and a fur coat.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is something wrong with you, woman. Dinner and a fur coat?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, for whatever reason your pics were not there when I saw this last night.

You're right, those boys are stunning. That second pic is my favorite.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The state fair here is good in Tampa. Hundreds of chickens and they make sure to have a hatching on display every day (under a glass area). Pretty cool. 

But the best fairs I've ever been to and went every year is the Polish Festival in Riverhead New York (east end). My day with a free mental ticket to eat anything I want. Crowded, and beer. A whole few blocks of arts, crafts, and food. Yum. Better than looking at animals, LOL. No corn dogs. Lots of polish sausage and knishes and those fried things with the powdered sugar.I should try to find something like that down here.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I never heard of knishes. I looked it up, sounds good!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are you talking about angel wings? 

A mental ticket?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Knishes are kindof like Mashed potatoes fried. Sometimes in a noodle type covering. Yum with mustard or applesauce.
Robin , yea like angel wings.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love angel wings. If I can find the powered egg whites that are not in 20# cans I want to make some.

That fair that you were at in NY sounds like the kind of fair I could spend all day at. Something there for everyone.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

robin416 said:


> There is something wrong with you, woman. Dinner and a fur coat?


LMAO When you kill animals you should use all parts possible.The rabbits were mostly white and would make a really nice fur coat,not to mention a really good stew.They wouldn't have the parasites the wild rabbits have but I wonder if the taste is different between wild and domestic rabbits.I imagine it would because of diet.Plus,the domestic would be fatter and more tender.So instead of getting more chickens next year(I don't need anymore,anyway) I'm planning on starting a rabbit raising experience.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know, I know. Luckily for me, it's not necessary at this point in my life. But it's a bunny, a cute bunny with the pink nose and long ears for pete's sake.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,but I think I'd look good in a solid white rabbit, floor length, fur coat.Like a true queen...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, bet you would. Don't forget about warm!


----------

